
Trump signs executive order to support moon mining, tap asteroid resources - phonerphone
https://www.space.com/trump-moon-mining-space-resources-executive-order.html
======
gentleman11
This is basically an order to ignore potential international agreements on
exploiting space and simply make it a race?

~~~
Fjolsvith
"Potential" must mean not yet existing.

------
java-man
As if all other problems facing the nation have been solved.

